# R33 or R32 GTR wanted



## jesterx9x (Jun 11, 2021)

whats for sale please, msg me


----------



## redman007 (Apr 28, 2013)

jesterx9x said:


> whats for sale please, msg me


Hiya, just came across your wanted post. Are you still looking for a Gtr ?


----------



## jesterx9x (Jun 11, 2021)

redman007 said:


> Hiya, just came across your wanted post. Are you still looking for a Gtr ?


yes mate


----------

